# Afraid of my 7 month old Lab.



## heskey jones (Jul 3, 2008)

We bought Heskey a week ago now and most of the time he is lovely, but recently when my hubby goes to work and i'm alone with him he jumps onto the sofa and will not come off. I ask him to come down and he refuses and then proceeds to try and hump the pillows. I try to ask him to get down but he takes no notice. I try to stroke him and coax him down but he won't budge he just goes for my hands. I know play biting is part and parcel of having a dog but I think it may be more than that. He is being neutered next week but It worries me that he might go for my little boy. Any advice, I don't want to lose him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

do you not know any of your labs history?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

It is hard to tell whether it is play biting or it is a dominance issue now - why did the last owner sell him and were they the breeders?


----------



## heskey jones (Jul 3, 2008)

The previous owners were not the breeders. They bought Heskey when he was 2 months old. They were selling him due the husband changing jobs. We asked how he was with children and what his temprement was like and everything seemed ok. He was extremely boistrous and friendly. I really don't know what to do. Is there anything I can do to change his attitude or is it too late?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

play biting or not you can't let him get away with anything he wants. if he doesn't get off the sofa when told you have to make him get off. use his colar to get him off the sofa.If he's humping pillows tell him "no" in a deep voice if he continues then take him off the sofa.
when he's biting use you hand and grab his top jaw he won't like it or shout "ouch". 

The last thing you want is any dog thinking it's pack leader over anyone.
you may want to consider using a crate so he has his own space plus then you can put him in there when you're own and not worry about him ruining your furniture.


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

i know the sofas not the issue, but maybe if you tried to distract him from getting on the sofa by giving him a treat or his fav toy etc everytime you see him about to jump up on it. he might begin to see you as a leader because your rewarding him for his good behaviour. it might help a little


----------



## heskey jones (Jul 3, 2008)

Could it possibly be something against me. I put him in his outhouses before and he's just whined to come out. I just let him out because he was whining and he came into the living room and pee'd on the carpet when normally he would go to the back door. I know that it may sound silly, but he's normally good when ians around? I feel so rubbish!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Get yourself the Gwen Bailey Puppy Book. Good sound easy to follow advise. Will solve your puppy issues in a flash.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

perhaps your puppy is picking up the fact that you are a soft touch...try being MUCH firmer with him.i dont meen smaking or anything like that..but puppies ARE like children theysoon learn who they can get the better of..when you want him to do something, use a stern voice,just like parents do..i hope this helps.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

heskey jones said:


> Could it possibly be something against me. I put him in his outhouses before and he's just whined to come out. I just let him out because he was whining and he came into the living room and pee'd on the carpet when normally he would go to the back door. I know that it may sound silly, but he's normally good when ians around? I feel so rubbish!


it sounds like he's trying to be dominant over you. one thing you can't let happen. you can't treat a dog like a child. praise him when he's good. whining at the door i'm guessing you let him in? this is what he wants so you're praising you have to tell him off for whining and not let him in until he's quiet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> perhaps your puppy is picking up the fact that you are a soft touch...try being MUCH firmer with him.i dont meen smaking or anything like that..but puppies ARE like children theysoon learn who they can get the better of..when you want him to do something, use a stern voice,just like parents do..i hope this helps.


Agree with that, I think this pup has clicked on that when your OH isn't around he can get away with pretty much anything.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

I sound like a scratched record, but dogs are never dominant over hmans. They are however, very good at training us humans to do what they want. 

You will never be 'pack leader' but you do need to let your dog know that what you say goes. That means being consistent. If he is not allowed on the sofa, he is not allowed on the sofa. If you want him to get off the sofa, he has to, so never give in once you have asked him to. As you are scared of him I wouldn't suggest using his collar to get him off the sofa, and certainly not grabbing is jaw. In the short term, always keep a 'houseline' (a specially designed one, or a length of thin rope/thick string attached to his collar) on him when you are there alone with him, so you can use that to get him off the sofa from a distance if you need to, which keep you safe and allows you to be in control.

Then, I would impliment the 'NILIF' programme, see here:

Nothing in Life is Free

Then I would teach him 'placement cues' where he is taught instructions such as 'in your bed'. You need to do this by luring him to his bed with a treat, saying 'in your bed' when he gets there, and immediatey giving him the treat. You need to d this probably hundreds of times to condition him, then once he has learnt the command, when you say 'in your bed' he will go to his bed in order to gett the treat. Later on, you can reduce the frequency of the treat giving for th ebhaviour, so maybe one in five times. The idea being, when he is on the sofa and you don't want him to be, saying 'in your bed' will mean he goes to his bed. However, make sure you set him up to succeed and don't use the command to get gim off the sofa until he will do it in all other situations. Make sure the houseline is on him when you try it, so you can use that to get him to his bed if you need to, then give him the treat.

As an aside, in my opinion he is too young to be neutered. Also, neutering will pobably not alter this behaviour, or the humping, and may well make matters worse. By all means get him done, but don't expect it to help this.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Diotto Jackson - so glad I didnt need to type all that 

ESPECIALLY about neutering - way to young IMHO - and there's no guarantee that it will help. Traing training training


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

neutering doesn't usually work if the dog is already showing certain behaviours. like mounting other dogs neutering wont stop this because it already been left to develop.

I dont know why people get puppies and don't know how to control them and still dont go to puppy classes. Even people who do know what they're on about tend to go to training classes to socialise the dog other wise they may possibly have a nervious or even visious dog on their hands.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> neutering doesn't usually work if the dog is already showing certain behaviours. like mounting other dogs neutering wont stop this because it already been left to develop.
> 
> I dont know why people get puppies and don't know how to control them and still dont go to puppy classes. Even people who do know what they're on about tend to go to training classes to socialise the dog other wise they may possibly have a nervious or even visious dog on their hands.


Agreed, 7 months is far too young to be neutering anyway.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

jackson said:


> You will never be 'pack leader' but you do need to let your dog know that what you say goes.


there's no question about pack leader, humans HAVE to be pack leader otherwise you'll be walked all over. You HAVE to be pack leader otherwise how do you ecpect the dog to do whats it's told?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> Agreed, 7 months is far too young to be neutering anyway.


weneer get ours done until they're fully grown, then again we only have 2 neautered males, the others aren't


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Fade to Grey said:


> there's no question about pack leader, humans HAVE to be pack leader otherwise you'll be walked all over. You HAVE to be pack leader otherwise how do you ecpect the dog to do whats it's told?


What Jackson means is we aren't dogs and they know that so we can't be leader of the dog pack because we aren't included in their pack structure. Humans are natural leaders of dogs but they aren't part of the pack. I think that makes sense.


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

ajshep1984 said:


> What Jackson means is we aren't dogs and they know that so we can't be leader of the dog pack because we aren't included in their pack structure. Humans are natural leaders of dogs but they aren't part of the pack. I think that makes sense.


ah okay, musta just got confuzzled


----------



## heskey jones (Jul 3, 2008)

sorry if this sounds ignorant but why do you think it is too young to get heskey neutered. I only ask as the Vet advised the sooner we get him neutered the better as if he's never had a season he won't pine for it. Please could someone explain?


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

is heskey a boy or a girl?

usually its because when they're so young they haven't developed fully they need the hormones that they develop later.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*my vet told me to wait until oz is 1yr to have him done! So that bone and muscle can grow properly first! You do need to socialise and train your dog at every opportunity!*


----------



## heskey jones (Jul 3, 2008)

He's a beautiful boy! So far he's been much better today. He jumped on the sofa today but I managed to get him down, he did it about 4 times and each time I got him down, he hasn't jumped up since. He also went to the back door to go to the toilet he had one nibble on my hand and when I said ouch he stopped straight away. There may be hope for me yet!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

heskey jones said:


> I only ask as the Vet advised the sooner we get him neutered the better as if he's never had a season he won't pine for it.


Heskey is a male right? Male's don't have seasons!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

heskey jones said:


> sorry if this sounds ignorant but why do you think it is too young to get heskey neutered. I only ask as the Vet advised the sooner we get him neutered the better as if he's never had a season he won't pine for it. Please could someone explain?


I am a little worried about the validity of your vet if the vet thinks that HE is going to have a season - only bitches have seasons.


----------



## pitbull33 (Jul 9, 2008)

heskey jones said:


> We bought Heskey a week ago now and most of the time he is lovely, but recently when my hubby goes to work and i'm alone with him he jumps onto the sofa and will not come off. I ask him to come down and he refuses and then proceeds to try and hump the pillows. I try to ask him to get down but he takes no notice. I try to stroke him and coax him down but he won't budge he just goes for my hands. I know play biting is part and parcel of having a dog but I think it may be more than that. He is being neutered next week but It worries me that he might go for my little boy. Any advice, I don't want to lose him.


jumping on furniture, illustrate a dog that wants to raise his station in life. By jumping on you or jumping on the couch, he's saying that he's the pack leader-
Use the "Sit" command. This is one of the most basic, and important, commands.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Dogs jump on the furniture because why ever not? It's simply somwwhere else for them to sit/lay down until they learn otherwise from us.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

To the original poster:


Please do not take this the wrong way because I think you genuinely love and care for your dog BUT I think you walked into dog ownership unprepared.

You really need to get proper advise, professional training and get this lab sorted.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

pitbull33 said:


> jumping on furniture, illustrate a dog that wants to raise his station in life. By jumping on you or jumping on the couch, he's saying that he's the pack leader-
> Use the "Sit" command. This is one of the most basic, and important, commands.
> 
> Jumping on furniture just means they haven't been taught any manners, nothing to do with pack structure.


----------



## pitbull33 (Jul 9, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Jumping on furniture just means they haven't been taught any manners, nothing to do with pack structure.


You MUST assert your alpha leader rank! 
In order to stop your dog from jumping dog there are two essential commands: The SIT command, and the OFF command. 
When the dog jumps on the furniture, immediately say OFF.Repeat this command several times Praise immediately when he stops himself from jumping.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm the Alpha in this house - I wag my tail when I'm happy, I nip cheeky buggers when they challenge my rank - and I'm the only one in the pack that gets to BONK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Please could you explain to me how a human is a member of a canine pack


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2008)

pitbull33 said:


> You MUST assert your alpha leader rank!


My dogs know far more commands than sit and off and I feel no need to assert my alpha leader rank, even over seven dogs. Unless you have four legs and a tail I fail to see why you would need to assert your dominance as you are not part of the dog pack.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

My dog jumps onto the furniture (I only have 1 dog otherwise there'd be no going onto the furniture as the cats take up more room). If a person goes to sit down on the sofa the dog will move and go onto the floor - she also does this if my 2 year old goes to climb up onto the sofa. Now I'm sure she understands where she fits into the household. If you tell her off she gets off imediately without any fuss, anyone in the house can take her food from her even if it is a meaty bone (including my 2 year old). She knows that she isn't at the top of the household and comes after all the people in the house. I don't have to assert anything over her at all, infact nobody does. She understands lots of commands with the exception of stopping barking occasionally but I understand why she is doing this and it's not done through agressiveness at all (she's just an over grown yappy terrier with a bark of a GSD, lol).


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

I also agree with everything which has been said about getting him off the sofa, its definatly a dominance thing, and he wants to be dominant over you, theres a few simple things you can do it every day life to renforce your self being dominant over him, when he is calmish roll him on his back as tickle his tummy, i know it sounds like your just tickling him but this possision is submissive for him and dominant for you, also when he is in this possision you can try holding his muzle very lightly for a few seconds at a time, this is very calming to them and once again renforces that you are the boss. You might want to do this during grooming time that gives you the oppurtunity to get him used to you touching his pads and tail etc.


----------



## heskey jones (Jul 3, 2008)

Thought I'd give you all an update regarding Heskey and unfortunately it's getting worse. I've tried being more assertive but the biting is getting worse, he's now started the same with my partner. It's now beginning to take it's toll on us both. We both love him so much but worry that he's heading in the wrong direction and we're not going to be able to pull him back! I'm looking into getting a dog trainer to see if that helps, can anyone recommend a trainer that works in the chester/cheshire area?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I've read this thread and there is a lot of good sound advice.

My dog a SBT was a little git. He would throw his weight to the back of the settee, OFF meant dig in deeper, don't give in; he would attempt to bite if I tried to handle him. Words don't always do the trick. I used the top of his collar (ensuring those little needle teeth couldn't get my skin) and his bum saying off firmly and ousted him off.

humm... he still sleeps on the settee  the difference is he will willing jump off when told.

When your dog is playing and biting give him something else to bite other than your hand and praise him like crazy. I found that by isolating Duke for a few seconds no more than a couple of minutes also worked. Be careful any longer than a couple of minutes and he forgot why he had been isolated and the biting will start again.

I always ask myself what would I do if my child did the same thing. Would it be a request or a demand that they stop doing whatever they shouldn't. In a lot of ways dogs are like kids they test the boundaries. 


Sue


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

TWELVE BASIC RULES of TRAINING
SOME EVERY DAY RULES THAT WILL HELP YOU HAVE CONTROL OVER YOUR DOG 

1. Make sure you go through doorways first.
This can be a LIFE SAVER. If your dog tries to push through just shut the door (gently) on him. If you are letting your dog out into the garden, you must step out first then let the dog come out. 
2. No Begging
No titbits from the dinnerplate or from your hand at the table etc. ALWAYS get your dog to work for a titbit ie hand touch, sit, come, down, high five, twirl etc


3. Grooming
Groom your dog daily, if he needs it or not. Handle feet, ears, look at teeth etc. The dog MUST accept being handled. 
4. Bedroom
Do not allow your dog into your bedroom. This is your territory. If you wish to allow it later, it must be on your terms. 
5. Furniture
Do not allow your puppy on the furniture or on your lap unless you are prepared for a full grown adult to do the same. If he goes on furniture, it MUST be only on your invitation. 
6. No Side-stepping
Always get your dog to move out of your way. Dont walk around him. 
7. Lead Walking
When walking your dog on the lead, change direction frequently without warning. 
8. Bed
Stand in his bed. It is yours, not his, and you are just allowing him to have it. 
9. Toys 
Sometimes exchange the toy for food (or vice versa) but ONLY IF YOU ARE CERTAIN IT IS SAFE TO DO SO. Do not EVER tease the dog. Just take the toy / bone away and say good boy. Sometimes give it straight back saying OK or take it. 
10. Settle
Get your dog to lie down and settle

11. Feeding
Feed yourself at meal times before you feed your dog. Make sure the dog waits for his food. Feed him by hand from the bowl. It is your bowl not his. He must think that you are kindly sharing your food with him. 
12. Attention Seeking
Do not allow your dog to successfully demand attention. Give him attention only on your initiative and make him work for it ie call him to you, get him to sit or down, dont go to him.
If he jumps up / barks / nips etc fold your arms and IGNORE him, standing up if you are sitting and / or turning your back on him. Say NOTHING. When he is good then you can make a fuss of him. 


All these exercises will help you gain control over your dog. He wont HATE you. He will LOVE you all the more, guaranteed. 
Letting him know that you are his boss will make training your dog easier and, above all, your dog will be happier for it.

More important than correction is PRAISE. 
By praising the good and ignoring the bad, your dog will soon understand what is right and what is wrong.


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

Sound advice MrsDusty - I just read that list and I really need to take notice. My owners let me do a few of those things and I know they shouldn't.

I'll show this to them and ask them to be a bit stricter with me!


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi.

Im afraid I have to disagree with a lot of the advice you have been given. A lot of the stuff about dominance is outdated. I have a dog that will never get of the sofa but he is so not dominant it is unreal. Dogs know the difference between people and dogs. They do not think of us as part of the "pack". 

It sounds to me that your dog is reaching puberty and at this stage he will be stuborn. He may well grow out of this but for the time being Id suggest doing some clicker training with him as this will provide him with mental stimulation and eliminate bordom and reduce other urges. Start with the simple things such as sit and paw etc. Then try and teach a "down". Not "lie down" as he may get them confused. Just a down as in get off. Use his favourite treats and lure him. reward him for getting off and repeate for as long as necessary. always reward and say down as the dog is getting off, not before or after as this may confuse him. Eventually he'll get it and will get down when ever you tell him too. Always reward him at first. then once he has the idea you can reduce the amount of time you give him treats. every other one, then every third etc. eventually it will become a gamble to him. like a game.

never punish your dog or shout. it will make matters worse. your dog wont be any better for it and youll only get yourself angry and worked up in the process. while your training ill also recomend DAP. Its a pheromone that calms dogs and will help him learner quicker as he will be less excited.

hope things work out for you


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a serious issue and one that should be addressed by your vet. Any aggression should be treated by expert help, and your vet will refer your dog to their chosen dog behaviourist.

If you are insured, you will only need to pay the access and the good news is that your dog is still a pup and with expert help his problems should be overcome.

Best of luck


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Ive sent you a personal message hun giving the details of an excellent personal trainer from Chester


----------



## CANDY (Apr 13, 2008)

hi there. the first thing is , do not stroke him when he is doing something you dont want him to do. the way a dog will see it, is that you are praising him for his actions. dogs will do anything for human attention. the way that i would deal with this is to coax him of with a toy or treats. stand up and call him off the sofa with the toy or treat. giving the command off . when he does this give him lots of praise and fuss.


----------



## Richard978 (Jul 20, 2008)

Don't be scared, get yourself a can and fill with dried beans and rattle it every time he goes on the sofa. He has to learn that the sofa is your place not his. When he's older you may well choose to let him back on the sofa but you have to be cruel to be kind now to prevent him thinking he's the alpha male.

As you dog matures you can often relax the rules a little and there is nothing wrong with this, just as long as he knows that the sofa is invite only and not his place.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry Richard I disagree with your advice - no-one should be rattling things at dogs without being given proper training in the use of such items


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Im also going to disagree. shaking objects at your dog will likely frighten or confuse him. if i was doing something and someone rattled an object at me id be like wot the hell you doing?? i dont think the dog is trying to be alpha dog either unless he wants to mate with the alpha female which i highly doubt. just get a good behaviourist in to observe the behaviour and they will come up with a positive, reward based training programme for you.


----------



## fun4fido (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi,

Sounds like your dog needs a leader, as well as rules, boundaries etc.

First off but some non-toxic, safe, furniture friendly repellent, and spray it on the sofa/cushions.

Then I can highly recommend you check out the following book, even though it's for puppies it can be used for older dogs too. It really is good, and you can refer to it again, and again.

The Perfect Puppy - by Gwen Bailey
Amazon.co.uk: The Perfect Puppy: Britain's Number One Puppy Care Book: Gwen Bailey: Books

You'll soon be well on your way to becoming a leader 

All the best

Angela


----------



## Sitmus (May 11, 2008)

As alraedy said, it might be a dominance issue. It seems he's jumping onto the sofa to get a higher position. He's trying to be pack leader and get a high position to look down on the pack i.e. you.

Try putting a trainning lead on him maybe, and use some food.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

It's not a dominance issue it's a training issue.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> It's not a dominance issue it's a training issue.


Well said, but if people suggest it is a dominance issue, then that is down to a problem with the dog, not their ability to train it. I am sure that is why so many favour dominance theory.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

jackson said:


> Well said, but if people suggest it is a dominance issue, then that is down to a problem with the dog, not their ability to train it. I am sure that is why so many favour dominance theory.


Every problem is down to dominance apparently.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats true. It really annoys me and makes my blood boil. some behaviourists put every behaviour down to dominance and half the time its either a really stupid thing such as barking at the postman or looking out the window, or something clearly fear related. People who are obsessed with dominance make me sick.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

Dogs bark at postmen, milkmen, window cleaners as they come into the garden and then go away again, first time the dog barks the 'thing' it's barked at goes away - for the dog problem solved, everytime it happens the 'thing' goes away. Dog saying I'm here go away. Katie barks at the kids in the street when they're playing football or if she can hear them playing football she grumbles because the kids kick the ball into the garden and then go away again, other strange noises she'll bark at, I see it as she is saying I'm here, who's there? Katie is anything but dominant - toddler can take her meaty bone off her and inspect it without her even bothering, if my 2 year old tells her to sit (as long as it's clearly said) she'll sit, he says ball she gets her ball. It's training and learnt behaviours. 
I might be way off the mark though, lol.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Katherna said:


> Dogs bark at postmen, milkmen, window cleaners as they come into the garden and then go away again, first time the dog barks the 'thing' it's barked at goes away - for the dog problem solved, everytime it happens the 'thing' goes away. Dog saying I'm here go away. Katie barks at the kids in the street when they're playing football or if she can hear them playing football she grumbles because the kids kick the ball into the garden and then go away again, other strange noises she'll bark at, I see it as she is saying I'm here, who's there? Katie is anything but dominant - toddler can take her meaty bone off her and inspect it without her even bothering, if my 2 year old tells her to sit (as long as it's clearly said) she'll sit, he says ball she gets her ball. It's training and learnt behaviours.
> I might be way off the mark though, lol.


You sure it's not a dominance issue?


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

it could be, perhaps she's dominating the worms or the ants in the garden .....

I caught my toddler going to taste the raw bone the other day, lol, he had to be told that it wasn't his bone, I went and got him a chicken drumstick to eat (cooked of course) so he could have a bone like 'kakie'. My mum says he's a wolf boy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Katherna said:


> it could be, perhaps she's dominating the worms or the ants in the garden .....


Well you know what to do.....


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

get the ant spray out?


----------



## 6660carrie (Jul 28, 2008)

I would definately put a stop to it now. Even the humping of the pillows is a sign of dominance so do not tolerate this behaviour. Whatever he does that you do not agree with just take him by the collar and lead him off saying a firm NO, he will soon get the message. He is definately pushing you.

My Doberman has never been allowed on the chairs and I remember when he was about 6 months old my daughter phoned me at work to say that she had tried to get him off and he had bared his teeth at her! Thankfully she dragged him off anyway and shut him in his cage and ignored him for half an hour. He has never tried it again.

Most entire males will try it on at some point but you must never let them get the upper hand, castration will help.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

6660carrie said:


> I would definately put a stop to it now. Even the humping of the pillows is a sign of dominance so do not tolerate this behaviour. Whatever he does that you do not agree with just take him by the collar and lead him off saying a firm NO, he will soon get the message. He is definately pushing you.
> 
> My Doberman has never been allowed on the chairs and I remember when he was about 6 months old my daughter phoned me at work to say that she had tried to get him off and he had bared his teeth at her! Thankfully she dragged him off anyway and shut him in his cage and ignored him for half an hour. He has never tried it again.
> 
> Most entire males will try it on at some point but you must never let them get the upper hand, castration will help.


I disagree entirely. It is nothing to do with dominance.

Also, castration is NOT a substitute for proper training and does not always alter behaviour in what we would view in a positive way. In lots of cases (especially fear aggression based ones) it can make matters worse.


----------



## Majestic Mayhem (Dec 14, 2007)

Fadey's right, he is trying to climb up the household heirarchy (pack) and see's you as an easy touch, NOW is the time to put him back in his place, be bold and firm but fair.

Does your other half dote on him? That must stop, I did dote on my Border Collie and we've had problems with her getting above her station cos she's "Daddy's Girl" Trying to put that right now!

Dogs need to be led or they will take over!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Majestic Mayhem said:


> Fadey's right, he is trying to climb up the household heirarchy (pack) and see's you as an easy touch, NOW is the time to put him back in his place, be bold and firm but fair.
> 
> Does your other half dote on him? That must stop, I did dote on my Border Collie and we've had problems with her getting above her station cos she's "Daddy's Girl" Trying to put that right now!
> 
> Dogs need to be led or they will take over!


Yes, mine are awake at nights plotting world domination. 

If the above is true, how come my dogs are mummy and daddies babies, absolutely doted on, never get told off, (other than a firm and quiet 'no' or 'oi') are allowed on the sofas and the beds, fed before us (shock horror!) go through doors before us sometimes (if we allow them to) occasionally get fed from our plates, get rolled around on the floor with, etc etc I don't believe in or practice dominance theory at all, yet my dogs are some of the most well trained and best behaved I have ever seen?


----------



## 6660carrie (Jul 28, 2008)

We applaud you and you are very lucky! Not all dogs are the same unfortunately ,like children, they sometimes need a little guidance thats all.


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

6660carrie said:


> We applaud you and you are very lucky! Not all dogs are the same unfortunately ,like children, they sometimes need a little guidance thats all.


As was said before, there is no luck in having a well trained dog.

I am not saying dogs don't need guidance. What they don't need is dominance theory. Dogs like being on the sofa because why not? What else coudl somewhere high up and comfy be for? The one's that don't get off simply haven't been taught otherwise.


----------



## Littlelab (Jul 21, 2008)

I am going to step into the fray if I may

I think what you also have here is a typical adolescent Labrador, time and time again I here of dogs this age with the same behaviour trait, they sadly end up in rescue for someone else to deal with.. so firstly congratulations for trying with him

The issue here is that as a young pup he was never taught boundaries, unlikely to have been taught bite inhibition and also he is a breed that has boundless energy and needs an outlet and this can come across in negative behaviour.

Firstly, back to basics, whether we want to go with the 'pack' therory or just damn good training theroy, you have to start somewhere.

Sofa, Bed, Chair - these are for humans, so you teach him that, the easiest and most effective way is to take him firmly by gently by his collar and with a FIRM AH or OFF you move him, simple as that, no arguments, no rewards afterwards and no eye contact. Your chair simple.

Biting - this is more than likely a habit that has been formed, he bites he gets YOUR attention, you need to break the cycle, it sounds more like nip and run as opposed to aggressive biting, but I am not there to see it, so taken that its nipping, when he does it, you shout Ouch and walk away, ignore him, Biting is rewarded with no contact.

Jumping up, push firmly down, again, if you make eye contact or speak to him this is to your dog recognising he is there, so for him that action has a reward, again you need to break that cycle.

The thing is, a 7 month old Lab is going to be a force to be reckoned with, and they are highly intelliegent, very manipulative creatures and learn very very quickly what recieves a positive outcome.

They are a gregarious and social breed, so when they do something that is unwantd behaviour ignoring them is the worst punishment.


----------

